
Show HN: Flix for Kids - neilb14
https://flixforkids.org
======
blowski
It's a nice idea. A couple of bits of feedback (as both a Netflix user and
parent of a 3 year old):

* The value is buried on the landing page. Instead of the empty "The Netflix viewer every watchful parent should own." consider writing something like "Limit what your kids can watch on Netflix and how long they can watch it".

* Will it work in the UK?

* Any plans to release a version for Amazon Fire Stick?

~~~
neilb14
Thanks for the feedback! Yes it will work in the UK and anywhere Netflix is
available for that matter.

I am going to look into alternative platforms in the near future.

